Ask HN: Who else is on a Keto Diet and what's it's impact on your job? - derFunk
======
QuantumAphid
I'm a tech manager. Been on keto for over a year. It has improved my weight
(lost 50 lbs) and my overall health, but other than that it has had little or
no impact on my job.

------
DrScump
Why would it impact your job?

